# do u reckon ????



## gt350 (Jun 25, 2006)

that i could with 2 yrs no claims ( 19 ) get insurance on a 2.0l non turbo R32 ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

cheers


----------



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

*insurance*

hiya m8, im 20 and i am trying everything to get insured on a gts but i cant, bin driving for 3 years but only got 1 NCB, the rest of time iv bin named driver, iv bin insured named driver on a type r scooby but wont touch me on a gts in my name or named driver.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Easiest way to find out is ring up and ask although as already said, don't be surprised if you can't. Personally, I would've thought you could on a NON-turbo.
Give a few insurance companies a call and see what they say.....Adrian Flux and A-plan seem to be the most popular for these sort of cars.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I have alot alot of experiance in the insurance area. Try all german companies i.e Zurich, zenith and auto something, cant remember.


----------



## gt350 (Jun 25, 2006)

*thanks for the help*

thanks for the help


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

another useful tip, Dont use confused.com, use Cheap loans | mortgages | credit cards | home & car insurance - moneysupermarket UK which also compares almost eveything from insurance to morgage


----------

